# Jeff Loomis sig pics !



## Tristoner7 (Dec 13, 2006)

Maybe you've seen it, maybe you havent... but here it is.
T.


----------



## Kotex (Dec 13, 2006)

looks preety good. I wish it was a hardtail though. I'm not a floyd guy.
But still slick.


----------



## MetalMike (Dec 13, 2006)

im sold..  Is the trem an OFR? I haven't actually been following this all too much.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Dec 13, 2006)

Its an OFR.


----------



## Michael (Dec 13, 2006)

Fuck, that's hot!


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 13, 2006)

That's not bad at all. It pretty matches up the verbal descriptions we've been geting for a while. It's nice to see something a little different. Though if I was considering buying it I'd also factor in the fact the EMG's would get replaced ASAP. 

It is 26.5" scale like the rest of the Schecter seven strings right?


----------



## Mark. A (Dec 13, 2006)

If only it had a painted headstock

I think Schecter just blew Ibanez out of the water!


----------



## MetalMike (Dec 13, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> If only it had a painted headstock
> 
> I think Schecter just blew Ibanez out of the water!



+1


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 13, 2006)

wow.. Thats awesome.. Needs headstock painted tho =[


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2006)

Thats pretty killer. I like. Maybe i shouldnt get that 6er i was planning on after all...


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 13, 2006)

I gotta say, I don't think the neck and that body colour match up well, why oh why couldn't it be blue? I'll probably invest nonetheless.


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 13, 2006)

Holy shit that's nice!

How much will it cost?


----------



## Donnie (Dec 13, 2006)

Hmmm... if it wasn't but ugly, didn't have EMGs and wasn't a Schecter I'd say we have a winner!  

Ehh... I guess it's alright.


----------



## Aaron (Dec 13, 2006)

when is it for sale?


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 13, 2006)

NO painted headstocks on necks with maple fingerboards are not so good. Leave it as is. Actually I like unfinished headstock on a lot of guitars.


----------



## Mark. A (Dec 13, 2006)

I think that somebody just photoshopped this from the description?


----------



## kmanick (Dec 13, 2006)

damn, that's exactly what I asked the custom shop to make me a few months ago and they told me $3,500.00.
If they keep this under $1,000.00 I may have to sneek one past the wife,
although the Carvin that's on it's way has similar enough specs that it may 
satisfy me a plenty.


----------



## god_puppet (Dec 13, 2006)

Holy shit that's awesome, I wonder how much it will cost?


----------



## playstopause (Dec 13, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> I think that somebody just photoshopped this from the description?



 I think you're right.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Dec 13, 2006)

You can get more info and a bigger picture at www.Drumcityguitarland.com I just noticed that the tuners, strap buttons and vol. know are chrome and the rest of the hardware is black ? WTF ?
T.


----------



## Aaron (Dec 13, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> I think that somebody just photoshopped this from the description?



i hope your wrong, but i believe you


----------



## playstopause (Dec 13, 2006)

Tristoner7 said:


> You can get more info and a bigger picture at www.Drumcityguitarland.com


^
True! No photoshop!


----------



## Mark. A (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh ok my bad, it just seemed so easy for someone to just photoshop it up quickly.


----------



## MetalMike (Dec 13, 2006)

http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/inventory/Details.cfm?ProductTypeID=14&BrandID=38


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 13, 2006)

Those inlays are cool, wish it had a painted stock though.

The bottom strap button is blackish...must have black chrome hardware.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 13, 2006)

Tristoner7 said:


> You can get more info and a bigger picture at www.Drumcityguitarland.com I just noticed that the tuners, strap buttons and vol. know are chrome and the rest of the hardware is black ? WTF ?
> T.




I agree, either all chrome or all black would look much nicer.


----------



## Aaron (Dec 13, 2006)

yessssssss! it is true


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 13, 2006)

Maple fret board is a deal breaker for me. Guess there won't be any new Schecters in my future, I was hoping the sig would be something more along my tastes, which would be the old Hellraiser + OFR.


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 13, 2006)

Why do people like their toggle switch in that position!?! I hate that! Id totally play PRS if they put the toggle in a better place. Like the EBMM JP. Or even Ibanez or Fender!


----------



## telecaster90 (Dec 13, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 13, 2006)

Dude, it's nowhere near the pos PRS location, that's where the volume knob normally goes, I like it a lot.


----------



## StevieHimself (Dec 13, 2006)

Tristoner7 said:


> Maybe you've seen it, maybe you havent... but here it is.
> T.



Looks sweet! Thought they were making it in white as well?


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 13, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Dude, it's nowhere near the pos PRS location, that's where the volume knob normally goes, I like it a lot.



I mean behind the bridge.


If the guitar had a birdseye fretboard/neck and a Lo Pro Trem and the toggle in the JP position and didnt have a huge neck, I assume this does like all schecters Ive played. And locking Schaller tuners and a matching headstock, no truss rod cover and a black dimarzio clip lock strap Itd be great


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah, PRS location behind the bridge, the worst location on the face of the earth.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 13, 2006)

StevieHimself said:


> Thought they were making it in white as well?



Now, if they make it in white, that's a whole new story.


----------



## Samer (Dec 13, 2006)

if the price is under 1k i am probley going to get one


----------



## Nipples (Dec 13, 2006)

Im sold if, ^

Definitely would change the hardware to a uniform black though.


----------



## Naren (Dec 13, 2006)

Kinda ugly... I really like the way the Hellraiser looks, but I'm not digging the looks on this... 'Course, I'm not a Nevermore fan.


----------



## Samer (Dec 13, 2006)

Naren said:


> Kinda ugly... I really like the way the Hellraiser looks, but I'm not digging the looks on this... 'Course, I'm not a Nevermore fan.



I dont like the binding on the hell raiser, thats what i think makes it look cheap. 

Thats why i think this one looks more classy


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 13, 2006)

I absolutely dig it, finally a 7 string guitar a little bit different!!!

I want one, NOW! 

The pickup switch placement seems a joke... I'd rather go for the push-pull pot


----------



## Nipples (Dec 13, 2006)

Emperoff said:


> The pickup switch placement seems a joke... I'd rather go for the push-pull pot



It does seem like a retarded place. I know Ill definitly make it a tone knob and install a pushpull.


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 13, 2006)

If I bought it Id route a new hole for the toggle and fill the old one which in turn would ruin the guitar and cost too much. But I can get Schecters cheap so maybe.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 13, 2006)

Nipples said:


> It does seem like a retarded place. I know Ill definitly make it a tone knob and install a pushpull.



Yeah, just what I was thinking

BTW, I edited the pic and painted black the headstock. Looks better unpainted IMO. If I can find the exact color, I could match myself the body with the headstock


----------



## Blexican (Dec 13, 2006)

This could be very good...I was always a fan of Schecters for their necks, and of Ibanez for their trems. So, when you put the two together, you have one sexy-ass prospect. Not sure if I dig the headstock color though...should be black cherry, just like the body IMO.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 13, 2006)

Look it at this way:

The headstock is unpainted, so you can paint it whatever color you want. And if you don't like it then, you can sand it down again, and you'll be back to the begining 





Crappy paint edit, but looks awesome in black cherry


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 13, 2006)

You know...you guys can switch the switch and knob positions...


----------



## technomancer (Dec 13, 2006)

Emperoff said:


> Look it at this way:
> 
> The headstock is unpainted, so you can paint it whatever color you want. And if you don't like it then, you can sand it down again, and you'll be back to the begining
> 
> ...



Yeah that's what it SHOULD look like. That and matching hardware. Not crazy about it as is.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 13, 2006)

technomancer said:


> Yeah that's what it SHOULD look like. That and matching hardware. Not crazy about it as is.


oh my god that is amazing


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 13, 2006)

If the body is mahogany, matching the maple headstock with the body color could be a little tricky...

I think that I'll need your help when I get mine, guys 


TheBlexican3 said:


> Bah I was photoshopping the exact same thing just now...beat me to it.
> You did a better job than me though!


Paint >> Photoshop


----------



## Blexican (Dec 13, 2006)

Bah I was photoshopping the exact same thing just now...beat me to it.  
You did a better job than me though!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2006)

Have we decided if its neck thru or bolton yet? I thin i see some finish on the back of the neck up by the headstock there...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Dec 14, 2006)

Man, IMO that's the nicest hellraiser I've ever seen, tbh I laso dig the mismatched hardware colors and the unpainted headstock, and look at those inlays!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 14, 2006)

I think it looks totally new and fresh, and thats just what we wanted.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Dec 14, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I think it looks totally new and fresh, and thats just what we wanted.



I definately agree, yet over 80% of this thread has been nothing but complaining


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 14, 2006)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I definately agree, yet over 80% of this thread has been nothing but complaining


Hey, what do you expect, this _is_ ss.org afterall, it's like a requirement


----------



## tehk (Dec 14, 2006)

> I think Schecter just blew Ibanez out of the water!



Oh yea. I think I'm sold. I remember when I was debating between a Hellraiser and an rg1527 a while back. I had tried both and I was comfortable with the "base-ball bat" described neck shape of the Hellraiser (I play an LTD comfortably), but the only thing that kinda bothered me was 26'5, but no biggy. What turned me over to Ibanez was the K7. When I tried the K7, I was sold to Ibanez.. so I picked up an RG7321. But I think my heart is set on this one . Maple Board = Plus, Floyd = Plus, Kick Ass finish = Plus.. Original Floyd?!.. Problem solved .


----------



## Ryan (Dec 14, 2006)

You left real EMGs out... ;D


----------



## sevenstringdeath (Dec 14, 2006)

best looking one yet


----------



## tehk (Dec 14, 2006)

> You left real EMGs out... ;D



Oh yes


----------



## GiantBaba (Dec 14, 2006)

Love the natural headstock. Love the black inlays on Maple board. Don't like the Floyd or switch position. 

Depending on the price, I could go for one.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 14, 2006)

You avatar owns haha


----------



## technomancer (Dec 14, 2006)

GiantBaba said:


> Love the natural headstock. Love the black inlays on Maple board. Don't like the Floyd or switch position.
> 
> Depending on the price, I could go for one.



Definitely a proof that we all have different tastes, the natural headstock is a deal breaker for me


----------



## neon_black88 (Dec 14, 2006)

I like it . It's not so totaly gothic like the black hellraiser. For us normal people that dont look metal enough to play a hellraiser


----------



## Aaron (Dec 14, 2006)

i think without the inlays it would be perfect


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't like the natural headstock, but other than that it's cool. I wonder what Noodles' take on the inlays is?


----------



## the.godfather (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks like I know what my first 7 will be!


----------



## Jeff (Dec 14, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> If only it had a painted headstock
> 
> I think Schecter just blew Ibanez out of the water!



Welcome to 2002. They did that awhile ago.


----------



## XEN (Dec 14, 2006)

Good thing they were only in the wading pool!


----------



## Jeff (Dec 14, 2006)

Naren said:


> Kinda ugly... I really like the way the Hellraiser looks, but I'm not digging the looks on this... 'Course, I'm not a Nevermore fan.



I like Nevermore......I just have to figure out how to remix the CD without the vocals! I love the music, but Warrell Dane is in a contest with James LaBrie for most irritating singing on a prog metal album. Warrell's winning, in my opinion.


----------



## tehk (Dec 14, 2006)

> i think without the inlays it would be perfect



I'm not to fond of hte inlays myself either. However, its not a big problem. I would have prefered small pearl dots, or none at all.. gives it a more classy look.


----------



## Naren (Dec 14, 2006)

Jeff said:


> I like Nevermore......I just have to figure out how to remix the CD without the vocals! I love the music, but Warrell Dane is in a contest with James LaBrie for most irritating singing on a prog metal album. Warrell's winning, in my opinion.



EXACTLY how I feel. I HATE Warrel Dane's vocals, but I love all the music (minus the vocals) I've heard from Nevermore. If they had a completely different singer, I would definitely buy their albums. As it is, I find it hard to listen to an entire song by them.


----------



## musicboyy (Dec 14, 2006)

I really like this! I don't mind the unfinished headstock at all...it looks fresh...something different than the other productions 7's out there.


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks like he modelled his Signature after his Warmoth Strat. I'm not sure if i like it, i'll wait till I see it in front of me before I decide.


----------



## Invader (Dec 14, 2006)

- OFR = win
- unpainted headstock = win
- inlays = win
- the colour = meh..
- Warrel Dane = god


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 14, 2006)

Bound neck and a floyd. Like I said in the last thread, these things make me interested.

The color is ugly though..


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 14, 2006)

Hmm. I may have to buy one of these...



Jeff said:


> I like Nevermore......I just have to figure out how to remix the CD without the vocals! I love the music, but Warrell Dane is in a contest with James LaBrie for most irritating singing on a prog metal album. Warrell's winning, in my opinion.



Warrel's doing what Warrel does, and I can see how people might not like it, but replace him with someone else, and Nevermore isn't Nevermore, IMO.

Unlike LaBrie, however - and with the caveat of "when he's sober" - Warrel can actually sing what he records, which is what really irritates me about LaBrie.


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 14, 2006)

Dane pwned in Sanctuary too.


----------



## Pauly (Dec 14, 2006)

No lefty no care!


----------



## darren (Dec 14, 2006)

It looks real in that high-res photo on DCGL's site... the mis-matched hardware really spoils it.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 14, 2006)

Set of black tuners and knobs = 40$
Routing for a 3-blade switch = 50$
Paint the headstock = Patience and care

Well, I'll be happy modding it if it's really worthy... My Hellraiser needs a sister!!


----------



## Samer (Dec 14, 2006)

About the inlays, at least there isn't a horrible N7 graphic on the 12th fret written by a 2 year old.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 14, 2006)

Samer said:


> About the inlays, at least there isn't a horrible N7 graphic on the 12th fret written by a 2 year old.



I like the inlays, I hate the fretboard


----------



## Tzoni (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks great. I guess I will have to wait wait and try it myself (it might as well be my first sevenstring guitar!). Does anyone know the neck's scale?


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 14, 2006)

Tzoni said:


> Looks great. I guess I will have to wait wait and try it myself (it might as well be my first sevenstring guitar!). Does anyone know the neck's scale?



I assume 26,5", typical Schecter Scale

Am I the only one who love the inlays?


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 14, 2006)

Emperoff said:


> SeRouting for a 3-blade switch = 50$



Only a bunch of Ibby-loving dudes would want that.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 14, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Only a bunch of Ibby-loving dudes would want that.



I think the switch on the Hellraiser is perfect for me, and I want it that way on the Loomis Sig too. I like to have the switch on all my guitars around the same place.Feels stupid when I try to switch pickups and find that there's nothing there


----------



## Seedawakener (Dec 14, 2006)

NO, why a matt finish?... . If they offer that in glossblack though. 

I like it overall. Its just that I dont like the finish at all. loomis... you know better.

And whats up with people not liking warrel or labrie? Both are my favorite singers. Labrie might sound a bit bad at those really high notes live, But just listen to Images and words... What wonderful vibratos on the N's. And warrel is a bit weird, but if you listen to his voice long enough you learn to love it.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 14, 2006)

Warrell is definitely unique in his style, you can love it or hate it. I hated it at first, takes some time to get used to his voice.

LaBire just sucks, IMO. If you can't sing properly a line live, don't do it in the record, making your fans dissapointed, and proving that you suck. He's just mediocre compared with the other four music titans in the band.

 Let's get back on topic anyway.


----------



## Seedawakener (Dec 14, 2006)

HE DOES NOT SUCK ON SCORE. He has really improved. I love his voice on scenes from a memory and 6 degrees too. And I like his voice live, its not bad, definatly not.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 14, 2006)

...bollocks, looks like my C7 is going on evilbay!


----------



## Drew (Dec 14, 2006)

Goddamn, that rules. I LOVE maple boards... I'll be seriously tempted to grab one of these and throw some passives in it.


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 14, 2006)

Drew said:


> Goddamn, that rules. I LOVE maple boards... I'll be seriously tempted to grab one of these and throw some passives in it.



The red is all that's keeping me away... Oh yeah, and lack of fundage.


----------



## noodles (Dec 14, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> I don't like the natural headstock, but other than that it's cool. I wonder what Noodles' take on the inlays is?



So happy that it is the French Fleur-de-lis, and not a Celtic Cross. 

I dig the guitar. Natural headstocks look good on maple fretboards, and it has a real Floyd.


----------



## Drew (Dec 14, 2006)

See, I love trans red finishes. 

Depending on what the bonus looks like (which I won't see for rather a while yet, I suspect), I may have to grab one of these... Goddamn, if it plays like my Blackjack but has a floyd and an alder/maple combo, this could rule.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 14, 2006)

thats looks so awesome, I might have to get one.


----------



## NDG (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm just happy it's not black.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks pretty cool, even if I'm not a huge fan of maple fretboards. The inlays work a lot better on the maple board than they do on the Hellraiser's rosewood board (I know they're not exactly the same). If I'm not mistaken, this is the first production guitar to use the OFR-7. I'll be curious to see the price on this one, but if it's reasonable then Schecter really has blown Ibanez out of the water, since the lack of good-quality Floyds has been Schecter's biggest drawback in comparison.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 14, 2006)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I definately agree, yet over 80% of this thread has been nothing but complaining



Go figure.  It's definitly a "fresh" guitar. 



noodles said:


> So happy that it is the French Fleur-de-lis, and not a Celtic Cross.



+ 1 000 000  

Fleur-de-lys FTW!!!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 14, 2006)

....and we still havent decided if this was bolt-on or neckthru?
I think the back of the neck is matte red too...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 14, 2006)

Probably set with ultra access like other C-7's.


----------



## Drew (Dec 14, 2006)

Ok, I just heard back from Jason @ DCGL. I wrote back to make sure it was cool to pass this along, but then realized since they're releasing it to customers anyway on request, it's cool, so here we go:

*Jeff Loomis signature model

tacit confirmation that it's 26.5" and alder
maple set neck
Original (non-liscensed) Floyd Rose
List price: $1299
Street Price $899
In stock in an estimated 6-8 weeks*

 I want one.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 14, 2006)

I got a response too:


DCGL said:


> Set-neck
> List $ 1299
> Sale $ 899
> Less case
> ...



yay!


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 14, 2006)

...I reckon that, with the painted headstock, that'd be untouchable!

(unless Ibanez bring out a high end S7...Game on!)


----------



## playstopause (Dec 14, 2006)

^
I highly doubt that's gonna happen.
I mean, it took them 4 years to come back with a new production "s"...
I guess they'll check how the sales goes... Maybe if it does very, very well...


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 14, 2006)

Holy crap! Same price as a C-7 Hellraiser?

Damn, I want a Loomis Sig!!!


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Dec 14, 2006)

Drew said:


> Ok, I just heard back from Jason @ DCGL. I wrote back to make sure it was cool to pass this along, but then realized since they're releasing it to customers anyway on request, it's cool, so here we go:
> 
> *Jeff Loomis signature model
> 
> ...



goddamn, a real floyd 7 in an alder body. i may indeed have to pick that up.


----------



## Drew (Dec 14, 2006)

Matt08642 said:


> Holy crap! Same price as a C-7 Hellraiser?
> 
> Damn, I want a Loomis Sig!!!



I'm not sure, but I think the Hellraiser's $799.

Edit - they're actually $699 now, they seem to have dropped it another hundred (though I think it stopped at $749 on the way down, come to think of it). So it's a $200 upcharge. 

Also, updated specs:



> *Schecter
> 1- 2007 MODELS !
> JEFF LOOMIS/NEVERMORE Model
> New
> ...



Ash, not alder, but I can live with that.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 14, 2006)

That was some bland-ass ash in the pic, but ash rules the asshole, so ... omg ... man, I want this...but I really don't want a strat shape atm.


----------



## bulb (Dec 14, 2006)

ah so he went with ash in the end? i love jeff!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 14, 2006)

bulb said:


> ah so he went with ash in the end? i love jeff!


aww thanks


----------



## the.godfather (Dec 14, 2006)

I emailed Jason today and he told me the same thing. One of these will definitely be on the way to me when its released. Its kinda what I've been waiting for to venture into the world of 7's. I'm thinking it will be a damn good place to start!

Cant wait for those 6 - 8 weeks to pass!


----------



## noodles (Dec 14, 2006)

Drew said:


> So it's a $200 upcharge.



About right, since it is a sig model and sports a real Floyd.



> Ash, not alder, but I can live with that.



That just switched it from "maybe" to "must have". Ash!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 14, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> but ash rules the asshole, so ... omg



 

...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Dec 14, 2006)

anybody else think that the maple board could also be a tribute to jason becker? I know jeff's a huge fan of jason...


----------



## bulb (Dec 14, 2006)

its probably what turned him on to trying a maple board/neck. Then he realized that maple boards/necks ftw!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 14, 2006)

I hate the way maple feels, and it gets so damn dirty looking. I'm a neat freak when it comes to my guitars, I clean and oil my fretboard pretty much every string change, and polish them up. Some people dig the beat up/dirty guitar look, but I can't stand my guitars getting dirty, which is surprising because I'm such a slob.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Dec 14, 2006)

I havent really played enough maple boards to decide if I like em or not, Ive played fender strats which had em, and I don't like strats so...



JJ Rodriguez said:


> I hate the way maple feels, and it gets so damn dirty looking. I'm a neat freak when it comes to my guitars, I clean and oil my fretboard pretty much every string change, and polish them up. Some people dig the beat up/dirty guitar look, but I can't stand my guitars getting dirty, which is surprising because I'm such a slob.



amen to that!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 14, 2006)

One question I have about maple fret boards, are they ALL lacquered, or is that just a fender thing?


----------



## Seedawakener (Dec 14, 2006)

so how does Ash sound? Is it god for death metal by any chance? I might have to exchange my hellraiser for this one .


----------



## Drew (Dec 14, 2006)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> One question I have about maple fret boards, are they ALL lacquered, or is that just a fender thing?



It's a fender thing. A laquered maple fretboard WILL stay clean. An unlaquered one will not. Looking at it, it's tough to tell, but I'm guessing a semi-gloss neck finish, which I'm cool with. It also (and I could be wrong) looks bound in black. 

Noodles, I'm with you. I may actually slightly prefer ash, as it's the more "traditional" strat sound, and with that great sparkle, depth, and clear mids, it'd rule for a seven.


----------



## skattabrain (Dec 14, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> I think Schecter just blew Ibanez out of the water!


now let's not get crazy


----------



## noodles (Dec 14, 2006)

Drew said:


> Noodles, I'm with you. I may actually slightly prefer ash, as it's the more "traditional" strat sound, and with that great sparkle, depth, and clear mids, it'd rule for a seven.



Ash is such a lively sounding wood. I'm imagining what a low B would sound like with all that ash "pop" behind it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 14, 2006)

Hrm, well I hated the feeling of strat boards with lacquered maple. Is there any way to keep maple clean? I imagine ebony boards and rosewood boards would look grimy after years of use, but you can't notice for obvious reasons.


----------



## noodles (Dec 14, 2006)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Hrm, well I hated the feeling of strat boards with lacquered maple. Is there any way to keep maple clean? I imagine ebony boards and rosewood boards would look grimy after years of use, but you can't notice for obvious reasons.



Oiling it regularly might help. The necks on both of my sevens are tung oiled, and they don't stay dirty. The grime cleans right off.


----------



## Drew (Dec 14, 2006)

They say naptha/lighter fluid cleans the stuff too. I don't know if it's finished or not, though - an unfinished neck would be helped by this, a finished one just needs to be wiped down every now and then. 

Myself, I think I've actually come full circle and prefer finished necks for stability reasons.


----------



## noodles (Dec 14, 2006)

Drew said:


> Myself, I think I've actually come full circle and prefer finished necks for stability reasons.



Tung oil: best of both worlds.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 14, 2006)

Hmmm in my Dunlop lemon oil bottle says that you cannot use it on maple boards... How it's supposed to keep them clean?


----------



## noodles (Dec 14, 2006)

You don't use lemon oil on raw maple. I use the Dunlop spray on cleaner.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 14, 2006)

Drew said:


> They say naptha/lighter fluid cleans the stuff too. I don't know if it's finished or not, though - an unfinished neck would be helped by this, a finished one just needs to be wiped down every now and then.
> 
> Myself, I think I've actually come full circle and prefer finished necks for stability reasons.



I'm talking about the fret board. I don't mind painted necks, I just hate finished fret boards. Not that I have a whole lot of experience with them, I just detested it the first time I ever tried one.


----------



## Tzoni (Dec 14, 2006)

Drew said:


> I'm not sure, but I think the Hellraiser's $799.
> 
> Edit - they're actually $699 now, they seem to have dropped it another hundred (though I think it stopped at $749 on the way down, come to think of it). So it's a $200 upcharge.
> 
> ...



Shit, 1300 dollars?? I think I might have to buy the hellraiser instead. Damn! Well, the hellraiser still kicks ass


----------



## noodles (Dec 14, 2006)

Tzoni said:


> Shit, 1300 dollars?? I think I might have to buy the hellraiser instead. Damn! Well, the hellraiser still kicks ass



Street price is $899.


----------



## Tzoni (Dec 14, 2006)

noodles said:


> Street price is $899.


 I know, but if I am gonna buy the Hellraiser for example, I 'm gonna have to pay almost a thousand euros. They might not make a discount because it's been shipped from America, but still its a freaking rip-off!


----------



## bulb (Dec 14, 2006)

ash is officially my favorite 7 string wood, and emg 707s sound the best in ash as well. This guitar is going to pwn!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 14, 2006)

I think I will seriously get that Loomis sig. I'm not nuts about maple boards, but something about that...


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 14, 2006)

Holy shit, I just want one now, NOOOW!!! 



Tzoni said:


> I know, but if I am gonna buy the Hellraiser for example, I 'm gonna have to pay almost a thousand euros. They might not make a discount because it's been shipped from America, but still its a freaking rip-off!


Dude, I bought my Hellraiser from USA for a total 540&#8364; shipping included. Even with custom duties and all that shitty stuff, It's still woth buying overseas.


----------



## Nipples (Dec 14, 2006)

noodles said:


> Street price is $899.



Ouch. But for 300 more Id rather dish out for a Carvin or somethin.


----------



## Tzoni (Dec 14, 2006)

Emperoff said:


> Holy shit, I just want one now, NOOOW!!!
> 
> 
> Dude, I bought my Hellraiser from USA for a total 540 shipping included. Even with custom duties and all that shitty stuff, It's still woth buying overseas.


Then maybe I should rethink buying the Loomis sig. How did you order it?


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 14, 2006)

Tzoni said:


> Then maybe I should rethink buying the Loomis sig. How did you order it?


I bough it brand new from ebay, they come up often for around 545$. It's just a matter of stay alert to catch one fast, because they're usually buy it now!


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 14, 2006)

bulb said:


> ash is officially my favorite 7 string wood, and emg 707s sound the best in ash as well. This guitar is going to pwn!



I was nervous about alder (EMGs are, at best, hit and miss in alder to me), but they'll be fine in ash...


----------



## Tzoni (Dec 14, 2006)

Emperoff said:


> I bough it brand new from ebay, they come up often for around 545$. It's just a matter of stay alert to catch one fast, because they're usually buy it now!


 Thanks for the info dude! Cheers!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 14, 2006)

Fender has coated ones and uncoated ones, usually all tinted necks are coated but there are some satin uncoated ones.

I love plain maple necks and plain maple fretboards, it's crazy...and the one in that pic is kinda dark...might just be the light but it kinda looks coated, since the body is that vampyra satin finish or whatever I'd imagine the neck would be satin  which is the best thing on earth


----------



## skinhead (Dec 14, 2006)

Heavy ass hell man!

I like the color, and with that maple fretboard it's so hot!


----------



## Freddie (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm buying one of these. Specially now that I've remained 7less once again... Is ash a heavy wood by any chance? Say, heavier than mahogany...?


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 14, 2006)

Swap Ash is lighter than mahogany, regular ash is heavier but I don't know hum much it actually is compared to mahogany


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 14, 2006)

My H-207 is like 8.5 pounds, but its spec was just listed as "ash."


----------



## Drew (Dec 14, 2006)

Freddie said:


> I'm buying one of these. Specially now that I've remained 7less once again... Is ash a heavy wood by any chance? Say, heavier than mahogany...?



Try this - pick up a strat. Then, pick up a les paul. 




Actually, I'm mostly kidding - I believe ash is lighter, but I don;t know by how much.


----------



## Jerich (Dec 14, 2006)

Great looking guitar.....MMMmmm but i have seen custom schecters like this before.......  

My  I still hate schecter headstocks.......

Congrates to Loomis this will be a weapon in his hands....hope they make a a inlay-less model pure maple rules:


----------



## kmanick (Dec 14, 2006)

Ash + 707's????
won't that be bright as hell?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 14, 2006)

kmanick said:


> Ash + 707's????
> won't that be bright as hell?



No.

1) Ash isn't _that _bright. It's punchy and present but it's not super bright or harsh.

2) EMG 707s have a lot of attack but theyre fairly beefy sounding, not that bright. Hope I don't get flamed, but its my opinion most guitars with EMGs in it sound about the same anyways. Very minimal differences. I've had EMGs in mahogany, basswood, alder, etc... all sounds about the same.. just subtle differences.


----------



## kmanick (Dec 14, 2006)

hmm?the hellraiser 7 
I have now (all mahogany) is already bright as hell thru my 5150.
I am going to need to play one of these when they come out.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 14, 2006)

kmanick said:


> hmm?the hellraiser 7
> I have now (all mahogany) is already bright as hell thru my 5150.
> I am going to need to play one of these when they come out.


You use other guitars through it? Usually people complain about guitars being "bright" because one of their other guitars is really dark and they have the EQ set up for that...


----------



## kmanick (Dec 14, 2006)

No ,actually my other guitars sound great, I have to "re -EQ" when I use the Hellraiser.. 
Same with my B-52 I have to cut the highs a bit on that amp as well
with the Hellraiser.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 14, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> aww thanks



I think he meant me.


----------



## ihave27frets (Dec 14, 2006)

Its awesome to see a maple board on a 7.


----------



## Ancestor (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm sold. I used to like rosewood or ebony for a fretboard, but then I realized that I couldn't see a damn thing on stage. The maple is perfect. Inlays, EMGs, scale length, trem... this guitar is over the top. Loomis is my new hero.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 15, 2006)

Ancestor said:


> Inlays, EMGs, scale length, trem... this guitar is over the top.





I was cruisin around on myspace, and i went to Loomis' profile. I checked his pics and guess what i found there...


----------



## Michael (Dec 15, 2006)

OMG, that's purty.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 15, 2006)

Are those 7-string Vs? That one we've been ogling must be the prototype.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 15, 2006)

Appears to be. That looks like a 7 string EMG on it so yah


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 15, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I was cruisin around on myspace, and i went to Loomis' profile. I checked his pics and guess what i found there...



God Jeff has some nice guitars...


----------



## Nipples (Dec 15, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I was cruisin around on myspace, and i went to Loomis' profile. I checked his pics and guess what i found there...



I wonder how long its been there


----------



## Drache713 (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow, this looks so different from every other 7-string currently available...thank God. I'm not really a big fan of maple fretboards or anything, but man I want that SO bad that it's not even funny.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm still not sure I like the unpainted headstock. Everything else is cool though.


----------



## Tzoni (Dec 15, 2006)

Matt08642 said:


> God Jeff has some nice guitars...


And a bass! Loomis rocks


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 15, 2006)

Drache713 said:


> Wow, this looks so different from every other 7-string currently available...thank God. I'm not really a big fan of maple fretboards or anything, but man I want that SO bad that it's not even funny.



Dude, you and I are in the same boat. 

It's not what I'd design, but it's so different, it's a damn must have. I bet it sounds and plays killer.


----------



## tehk (Dec 15, 2006)

If that thing had gold hardware... Yummmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey! look at the pic! the hardware is black!!!  

Really happy to see it's not mismatched


----------



## Drew (Dec 15, 2006)

noodles said:


> Tung oil: best of both worlds.



Nah, tung oil is an improvement, but even my tung-oiled UV neck is pretty susceptable to humidity shifts - I set the thing up weekly in the late summer/early fall.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 15, 2006)

I PM'd you that fix, D.  Like, months ago.


----------



## Drew (Dec 15, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> 2) EMG 707s have a lot of attack but theyre fairly beefy sounding, not that bright. Hope I don't get flamed, but its my opinion most guitars with EMGs in it sound about the same anyways. Very minimal differences. I've had EMGs in mahogany, basswood, alder, etc... all sounds about the same.. just subtle differences.



I completely disagree, actually. I'm not going to get into the "sounds the same in different woods" bit because I haven't played enough EMG equipped guitars to really speak for this, but the 707's in my Hellraiser are also seriously bright. It's a mahogany neck and mahogany body, and acoustically it's darker than the Blackjack, but it's nearly as bright as my strat, perhaps brighter. 

I also wouldn't call them "beefy," as they have a lot of presence and a sharp upper mid spike, but very little low-mids and not partiocularly deep bass, to my ears. They sound more like very high output singlecoils than they do humbuckers to my ears.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 15, 2006)

Emperoff said:


> Hey! look at the pic! the hardware is black!!!
> 
> Really happy to see it's not mismatched


 
Are you sure? It looks like mismatched hardware to me, just a hint of a glint off the tuners and strap pegs. It wouldn't be so bad if the Floyd was black chrome, my UV has black chrome hardware and Edge 7 with a black locking nut and that looks cool.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 15, 2006)

Nah, i think its the lighting. The Vol knob is lookin pretty chromed out.


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 15, 2006)

Hmmmmm I will definately give one of those a try - I love the maple board - Im not crazy about schecter's neck profiles but I could learn to live with it

My only take-away is the unpainted headstock - looks a might unfinished IMO


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 15, 2006)

I'll probably paint the headstock, or I'll take the guitar to someone for doing it for me if is not too expensive.


----------



## Seedawakener (Dec 15, 2006)

I wonder who will get this guitar first on the forum... hmm, probably an american since it will be so much easier to get in th US.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 15, 2006)

I love that unfinished headstock, personally.


----------



## Nik (Dec 15, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I love that unfinished headstock, personally.



+1  

And with a natural finish or painted white body, that headstock and fretboard would just pwn the world.


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Dec 15, 2006)

Oops, I'm a little late,
but i like everything about this guitar except the switch position, and that's not even a big deal.

Hell yeah.


----------



## Seedawakener (Dec 15, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I was cruisin around on myspace, and i went to Loomis' profile. I checked his pics and guess what i found there...



Now I know from where I regocnice the colors. Its the same as the custom warmoth he got about a year ago. the one to the left of the Sig. That one looks pretty awesome too.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 15, 2006)

Tristoner7 said:


> Maybe you've seen it, maybe you havent... but here it is.
> T.



Saw this posted by Drew on Jemsite and I must say, that's a very nice looking guitar and I love the trem and maple fretboard with the black inlays. The body finish is nice too. Schecter is really impressing me these days.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 15, 2006)

Nik said:


> And with a natural finish or painted white body, that headstock and fretboard would just pwn the world.



Actually, that would be a dream come true


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry if this has been posted Im too lazy to look at all the pages......

Here is some info from DCGL......

Schecter 

1- 2007 MODELS !

JEFF LOOMIS/NEVERMORE Model 

New
Set Neck
26.5" Scale
Ash body
Maple Board
Black 'metal cross' inlays
EMG 707s
Original Floyd Rose trem
Vampire Red Satin Finish
Priced less case
These will start shipping in late Jan.'07
List Price: $1,299.00
Sale Price: $899.00


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 16, 2006)

playstopause said:


> Actually, that would be a dream come true



I'll say it again: BLUE! Cream would be hot too. 

If I decide I want another Schecter, this will be the one I buy, no contest. Granted, I imagine I'd probably swap the pickups out, but aside from the colour this guitar is pretty close to a perfect production model to me.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 16, 2006)

DDDorian said:


> I'll say it again: BLUE! Cream would be hot too.
> .



+ 1 for blue and cream.
New (light) colors pleeeeeeease


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 16, 2006)

I have to admit, bros... 

I'm SERIOUSLY jonesing for this guitar.

I think it's because one of the first guiitars I ever saw and played that I just totally loved was this custom job in a guitar store years ago. It had a natural, satin finish body, a maple neck/fretboard/headtsock, a Floyd Rose, and EMGs. I think this guitar just resonates with that, hence, why I'm loving it.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 16, 2006)

Just 2 brief thoughts:

1) Although this guitar isn't for me, it's a really cool guitar and it's good to see more quality 7-strings on the market. Jeff Loomis one of my favs as well. 

2) I think this "if it had [minor detail such as color] then it would be awesome!" stuff is getting out of hand. The chances of a company making a guitar that pleases everyone is unlikely (unless it's something even God would endorse like a Parker Fly). They're not going to offer the guitar in neon metallic purple with white binding anytime soon, so just roll with what they offer


----------



## Pablo (Dec 16, 2006)

The specs of that thing are amazing... Ash body, maple neck, 26,5" scale - sounds like the perfect combo for a 7-string!

Sadly, I won't be getting it as the EMGs, the cheap floyd and those snowflake inlays make "the perfect 7-string" a decidedly unatractive offering to me.

I'm sure that this guitar will make a lot of 7-string players VERY happy and it's great to see a 7 with the (to me) perfect 7-string wood combo. 2007 is looking to be the great comeback year of the 7: the new Munky siggy, the S-7, the Loomis siggy, the Cooley siggy - can anyone tell that I'm exited


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 16, 2006)

Cheap Floyd? How on earth is an Original Floyd Rose 7 a cheap floyd? Sorry, I love my Edge trems to death, but the OFR7 is not a cheap bridge in any sense of the word.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 16, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> 2) I think this "if it had [minor detail such as color] then it would be awesome!" stuff is getting out of hand. The chances of a company making a guitar that pleases everyone is unlikely (unless it's something even God would endorse like a Parker Fly). They're not going to offer the guitar in neon metallic purple with white binding anytime soon, so just roll with what they offer



Well put.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 16, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Cheap Floyd? How on earth is an Original Floyd Rose 7 a cheap floyd? Sorry, I love my Edge trems to death, but the OFR7 is not a cheap bridge in any sense of the word.



 I just read that and thought the same thing!

Pablo, that is not a Floyd knock-off. That's the real deal. OFR. HARDLY a "cheap" bridge. AS nice as the Lo-Pro trems are (and I love 'em too) the OFR actually is made of better steel.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 16, 2006)

I can't wait to get mine, I want full reviews and BILLIONS OF PICS of yours when you receive them!!! 

You lucky USA bastards  (envy, envy, envy  )


----------



## playstopause (Dec 16, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> They're not going to offer the guitar in neon metallic purple with white binding anytime soon, so just roll with what they offer



It's ok to dream, no? 
(i dreamt of a cream / black binding Loomis Schecter. How cool is that for the future of almost only black seven-strings guitars? )


----------



## the.godfather (Dec 16, 2006)

Emperoff said:


> I can't wait to get mine, I want full reviews and BILLIONS OF PICS of yours when you receive them!!!
> 
> You lucky USA bastards  (envy, envy, envy  )



If you order it, you wont get it much (if any) later than the USA guys. If you order one for release it will get to Europe in no time. They are not being released until the end of January anyway, so theres quite a while yet. Thats according to Jason at DCGL anyways.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 16, 2006)

Swamp ash plus maple equals a pretty nice tone. I'm seriously tempted by it.


----------



## Nik (Dec 16, 2006)

The OFR is nice, but I'm no fan of EMGs or floating trems. Put passives on that, a tone knob, and fixed bridge and it'll be a dream come true  

So I guess what I'm really asking for is a C-7 Blackjack with more wood/finish options  

Regardless, major props to Schecter for doing so much to diversify the 7-string market. I just wish they'd ditch the Ibanez mentality of "lets off this in shiny black only" for some of their other 7s  Maybe that's also one reason I dig the unpainted headstock, too--it's refreshingly different (and goes real nice with that neck)...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 16, 2006)

Man, that thing is near perfect for me. If I HAD to quibble, maybe lose the inlays. But I can live with 'em, no biggie. Only thing I'd want on that bad boy is piezo. That's really it. Otherwise, it's the bomb.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 16, 2006)

OK, I just read the entire thread. Let me throw a few things out there.

I cant believe more people havent mentioned the neck binding. Black binding on a maple neck looks pretty sexy, if you havent noticed go here.

On ash there are two types of ash, swamp ash and hard ash. Swamp ash is a traditional Fender wood and sound punchy clear and sweet. Its usually fairly light similar to basswood and alder. Ask Jim Soloway for a testimonial on how it sounds. Hes pretty fond of it. Hard ash is closer to maple in tone and weight. Itll sustain for a month and is fairly bright, but it weighs a lot, usually it weighs at least as much as mahogany if not more. 

Also the more I look at that guitar and think about it the more I want one. I'm jonesing for one.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 16, 2006)

ohio_eric said:


> I cant believe more people havent mentioned the neck binding. Black binding on a maple neck looks pretty sexy, if you havent noticed go here.


 Oh yes. And you don't see it very often, either.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 16, 2006)

Thats like one of the first things i noticed since my attention was drawn directly to the maple fretboard.


----------



## Digital Black (Dec 17, 2006)

I like it. I might have to get that too!! ( 2007 is os going to be a money spending year). The non painted headstock is kinda distracting though..


----------



## Edroz (Dec 17, 2006)

finally a schecter 7 with a floyd! but with no tone knob (must have for me) and EMGs (yuck!). then again it's not my signature model so i really can't complain.


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 17, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I just read that and thought the same thing!
> 
> Pablo, that is not a Floyd knock-off. That's the real deal. OFR. HARDLY a "cheap" bridge. AS nice as the Lo-Pro trems are (and I love 'em too) the OFR actually is made of better steel.



If I can swap out the OFR for a Lo-Pro OFR or even an Ibanez Lo Pro 7 then this guitar is mine!


----------



## skinhead (Dec 17, 2006)

Nick1 maybe you can change the OFR for the LPE so there's no matter.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 17, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> If I can swap out the OFR for a Lo-Pro OFR or even an Ibanez Lo Pro 7 then this guitar is mine!



I didn't like regular floyds because the profile, but now tthat I'm used to the height of the tunamatic of the Hellraiser, I think it will suit me fine


----------



## Ryan (Dec 17, 2006)

Im still holding out to see what tricks Ibanez has up their sleeves... Maybe a Xyphos??? (please).


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 17, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Im still holding out to see what tricks Ibanez has up their sleeves... Maybe a Xyphos??? (please).



Or maybe some evil plan to paint black all the guitars in the world!


----------



## 7slinger (Dec 17, 2006)

Freddie said:


> I'm buying one of these. Specially now that I've remained 7less once again... Is ash a heavy wood by any chance? Say, heavier than mahogany...?



oh no, you sold the JP?


----------



## Pablo (Dec 17, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Cheap Floyd? How on earth is an Original Floyd Rose 7 a cheap floyd? Sorry, I love my Edge trems to death, but the OFR7 is not a cheap bridge in any sense of the word.


Just my tired eyes going bonkers there... A true Floyd is just about as good as it gets... Still not getting it though.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Ryan (Dec 17, 2006)

Emperoff said:


> Or maybe some evil plan to paint black all the guitars in the world!



"How Ibanez Stole Christmas" haha
Here goes:


Sit around the fire, for a tale be told
About Ibanez guitars, and the guitars they once sold.
Bountiful colors - pink, yellow and, red
With wicked-ass inlays - for metal wasn't dead.
People were happy, and buzzing with talk
"I love my Ibby, and its reversed headstock!"
But then came a day, when the selection was cut
Nu-Metal kicked Ibanez straight in the butt.
They took our UV, our RG, and our S
And painted them Black, against our protest.
They forgot who they were, with some sort of amnesia
"Japan's too expensive, Lets build Indonesian."
So now when you go - to GC or Sam Ash
And you pick up that Ibby - that plays like an ass
Think of this story, and guitars of the past
Send them E-mails and hope they come back.



I totally just made that up. \m/


----------



## Freddie (Dec 17, 2006)

7slinger said:


> oh no, you sold the JP?



Yeah man sorry about that. It was a great axe but I was thinking of getting a Hellraiser. I reckon a 25.5" scale just isnt enough for a low B string and therefore I was thinking of trying the C-7. They day after I sell the JP, this thread comes up so now I'm gonna have to wait cuz I'm definetly going to be getting one of these. Maple just owns rosewood.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 17, 2006)

Ryan said:


> "How Ibanez Stole Christmas" haha
> Here goes:
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## Seedawakener (Dec 17, 2006)

Ryan said:


> "How Ibanez Stole Christmas" haha
> Here goes:
> 
> 
> ...



 hahhahaha omfg, Im actually laughing.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 17, 2006)

That was pretty damn clever.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 17, 2006)

Ryan said:


> "How Ibanez Stole Christmas"
> Sit around the fire, for a tale be told
> About Ibanez guitars, and the guitars they once sold.
> Bountiful colors - pink, yellow and, red
> ...



To quote Homer Simpson, "It's funny cause it's true".


----------



## kmanick (Dec 17, 2006)

that's great! (sad because it's so true) but funny


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 18, 2006)

That's brilliant Ryan, eRep to you dude.


----------



## GiantBaba (Dec 18, 2006)

Awesome poem!

900 bucks, ok I officially want one.


----------



## Tzoni (Dec 19, 2006)

Ryan said:


> "How Ibanez Stole Christmas" haha
> Here goes:
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA. What an amazing tale!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 19, 2006)

holy shit nick1 has a giant-ass richard simmons avatar


----------



## Jason (Dec 19, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> holy shit nick1 has a giant-ass richard simmons avatar



 I thought my comp was fucked for a minute so i refreshed..nope


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 19, 2006)

nick1's avatar is the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 19, 2006)

Whoa, Nick1's avatar RULES!


----------



## garden of grey (Dec 20, 2006)

I gotta decide between this and a UV777. Tough decision


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 20, 2006)

ohio_eric said:


> nick1's avatar is the stuff of nightmares.



I had NOTHING to do with that. One of the wonderful mods did that


----------



## Ryan (Dec 20, 2006)

garden of grey said:


> I gotta decide between this and a UV777. Tough decision



Thats _not_ a tough decision...


UV


----------



## skinhead (Dec 20, 2006)

Ryan said:


> "How Ibanez Stole Christmas" haha
> Here goes:
> 
> 
> ...



Ryan i have to say that you'r great man!  

That was amazing!



The Dark Wolf said:


> Whoa, Nick1's avatar RULES!



+1, i have to say that he have some good tastes on womans, and more a pair of womans, that's the man dream!


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 26, 2006)

I just found that the 006 Deluxe has the same finish, So we can see a better pic of the finish, which is pretty sweet!

Link to the 006 Deluxe:
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Schecter-00...yZ121166QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

http://www.schecterguitars.com/spec.asp?id=61#


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 26, 2006)

^ I've seen and played that finish, and man, it is a stunner. It feels like pure silk, too.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 26, 2006)

Yah they're pretty damned smooth. That finish in green might own our souls.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 26, 2006)

Not mine. I prefer the color it is now.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 27, 2006)

if the loomis sig had an ebony fretboard and a neck that was thinner than my wrist i would get one. right now im looking at J Custom and possibly a korean Rusty Cooley sig (regular one is looking near $3000 right now).

RG 8327






RC7 (Dean/Cooley Sig)




(Maybe Buz McGrath's RGA 7 will be released as production- but we can only dream)










^^is so dammned sexy^^


----------



## Ryan (Dec 27, 2006)

That is sex on a wall right there.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 28, 2006)

That RGA 7 is just awesome. I wish Ibanez would put the same passion into their production guitars.


----------



## Jason (Dec 28, 2006)

guitarplayerone said:


> neck that was thinner than my wrist i would get one




See that right there pisses me off.. Don't take this the wrong way but it's a unfinished neck..why not just shave it down?? can't be that huge of a deal. I just don't get it at all


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 28, 2006)

I would be deatlhy afraid to shave down a real expensive, new guitar's neck, personally.


----------



## 4000 (Dec 28, 2006)

If only they would just make a regular hellraiser with a trem... If the Loomis model comes in a black like the old c-7s did, I would buy one.


----------



## Jason (Dec 28, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I would be deatlhy afraid to shave down a real expensive, new guitar's neck, personally.



yeah but how much could it cost to get it done?


----------



## noodles (Dec 28, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I would be deatlhy afraid to shave down a real expensive, new guitar's neck, personally.



See, I would be deathly afraid to let anyone else *but* me touch the neck on a guitar. A lot of time with some 100 grit sandpaper in your left hand may not be the most efficient method, but it's going to come out contoured to your hand.

Eventually.


----------



## Jason (Dec 28, 2006)

noodles said:


> See, I would be deathly afraid to let anyone else *but* me touch the neck on a guitar. A lot of time with some 100 grit sandpaper in your left hand may not be the most efficient method, but it's going to come out contoured to your hand.
> 
> Eventually.



Exactly my thoughts..If you take your time and do a lil research you gotta be a pretty dense fucker to mess it up..


----------



## Mincrum (Jan 2, 2007)

Does this tremolo lock or is it always floating?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 2, 2007)

It's an Original Floyd Rose, fully floating all the time. If that's a problem for you you could always get the original Hellraiser, or buy a tremol-no.


----------



## bpervis (May 21, 2007)

Is there any problem with the neck. Someone told me that the truss rod only goes to the 15th fret, which may cause problems later. Don't take my word for it. He may have been trying to talk me out of buying one, because he wanted it. Please let me know if there is any truth to this.

Thanks, Brad


----------



## cow 7 sig (May 21, 2007)

had a play on one the other day.....veeeeeeeeeeery nice


----------

